

Struggling Logitech Bites Bullet, Lays Off 450 - verra
http://allthingsd.com/20120608/struggling-logitech-bites-bullet-lays-off-450/

======
TrevorJ
I'm curious if the peripheral market as a whole is shrinking, with netbooks,
smartphones and ipad-type devices being more prolific for daily computing? Are
people less willing to but money into a better mouse for the home pc since
they simply aren't using very often anymore?

It is a shame though, Logitech has made some of my favorite peripherals over
the years. I wonder if they should have pivoted towards accessories for mobile
devices a few years back?

------
malandrew
450 people will result in a savings of $80 million per year? That an average
savings of $177k per employee. Even with all the extra costs of employment
beyond salary, like benefits and administrative overhead, that sounds like a
pretty high average.

~~~
troygoode
maybe they were able to shut down an office or two? I don't know... $80
million does seem strangely high

